# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  dyazide

## Gear101

thinking about getting some of this product to use pre-contest.. anyone have any feedback on this

----------


## silverfox

works very good, depending on how much water you need to get rid of usually 50mg Friday Am, 50mg Fridnay night and sat AM is about right.

----------


## Gear101

thanks for the feed back.. now would i use them with my normal water intake.. 3gallons first day down to 16oz day before contest.. drinking only distilled water

----------


## silverfox

Well for me i drink 3 gallons right up until Thrus. Then 1 gallon on friday stoping around 5pm ish.

----------


## Dr. Derek

Can anyone explain to me why scientifically you drink distilled water before a show. I know alot of guys do and I have in the past but this is my experience with distilled water.

1 it completely sucks you body dry of minerals, causing a severe electolyte imbalance, which inturn cause me to crap like a bastard. I used it once in the begining of my competition days and cramp up like a pretzel. Now that I drink spring water I dont tend to cramp as much.

And Please Please dont tell me because spring water has sodium in it. If thats the case I guess you would never be able to carb up.

Just curious

----------


## Dr. Derek

By the way dyazide is a very good diuretic, as long as its not taken more than 36 hours out from when you step on stage.

----------


## xcelbeyond

> _Originally posted by silverfox_ 
> Well for me i drink 3 gallons right up until Thrus. Then 1 gallon on friday stoping around 5pm ish


How much do you drink on Saturday?

xcel

----------


## BIG R

Dyazide was the best diuretic it tried. It helped me look my best ever. Dr. D said it on the money for the time of its usage.

R

----------


## xcelbeyond

> _Originally posted by Dr. Derek_ 
> By the way dyazide is a very good diuretic, as long as its not taken more than 36 hours out from when you step on stage.


How much do you recommend taking - 1 tab on Friday afternoon/evening? Also, when I did a search on it, it consists of 2 components, don't remember the names other than I belive one component was thiazide. There was a substantial difference in amounts/combination. Any suggestions on this regard?

xcel

----------


## xcelbeyond

Sorry - silverfox already adressed dosages and time.

Silverfox: weren't you also taking aldactone?

xcel

----------


## BIG R

Just use the Dyazide alone. It should be enough. Whens the show?


R

----------


## xcelbeyond

> _Originally posted by BIG R_ 
> Just use the Dyazide alone. It should be enough. Whens the show?


I'm under the direct guidance of Wyldeone. He's having me do aldactone the last week and finishing off with diazide. He also wants me get some demadex, just in case. He also has used inj lasix IV on day of show. He'll be at my show so he can perform if necessary.

My show's in 6 weeks!

xcel

----------


## BIG R

I have learned that it is always better to stick to just one person's advice that you trust. I hope that you Rock on the day of your competition. I've been doing competitve BB'ing now for some time and it is very rewarding. I train a teen BB'er also........he is a MONSTER. 

GOOD LUCK! Let s us all know how it went down 6 weeks from now.

R

----------


## Meee

This Dyazide stuff? Is it prescription? Also, how much does it usually cost? So am I correct reading you only take it one to two days before a show?

Thanks

Meee

----------


## MIKE_XXL

One day before the show starting on friday and it is prescription, mine costs about 1.00-1.50 a piece...XXL

----------

